# Wie fahrt ihr auf den Feldberg?



## Trollobaby (12. August 2006)

Welche Art von Weg benutzt ihr um auf den Feldberg zu kommen?


----------



## Moi (12. August 2006)

Endlich mal eine sinnvolle Umfrage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottiee (13. August 2006)

warum willste das wissen


----------



## worfo k. (14. August 2006)

Moin,

ich wäre auch an einem Austausch en detail interessiert. Denn bisher kenne ich (von Ffm kommend) nur die beiden offensichtlichen Touren von Hohemark über Fuchstanz; also links über Klinik, Emminghaushütte & Falkenstein oder rechts den Weg vom Parkplatz, parallel zur Landstraße usw. Die Strecken sind für die Afterworktour auch okay, der Einbau von Trails hätte aber was. Und Alternativen für die Wochendtour sind natürlich auch toll - wie etwa diese schöne Inspiration der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus.

Gute Woche,
Worfo


----------



## Moi (14. August 2006)

Ein paar Ideen:
1. Fahr von der Hohemark zur Saalburg und von dort aus geht dann irgendwann ein Weg namens Erlebnispfad oder so ähnlich ab. Das ist ein schöner Trail zum hochfahren. Du kommst am Sandplacken raus.
2. Fahr vom Fuchstanz zum Roten Kreuz und dann beim Feldberg Kastell rechts hoch und den Trail an der Weilquelle hoch.
3. Fahr vom Fuchstanz Richtung Glaskopf, doch biege noch bevor du an der Straße bist, rechts ab und fahr die Feldbergschneise hoch, die zum kleinen Feldberg führt. Vom kleinen Feldberg kannst du dann:
a) den normalen Schotterweg auf den Feldberg fahren 
b) die Straße nehmen (erbärmlichste Variante - nicht empfehlenswert - für opfer)
c) Du fährst links vom Schotterweg und dann links rein und dann den Siegfriedschuss hoch (da wo die Webcam hängt)
Es gibt noch ein paar Wege, die parallel zur Schneise liegen, führen aber auch fast alle zum kleinen Feldberg.
4. Du kannst dir irgendeine Skipiste suchen und versuchen dort hochzukommen.
5. Es gibt von der Hohemark einen Weg der direkt zum Sandplacken führt: Du musst die Straße überqueren, da gibt es eine Brücke und dann musst du da irgendwie hochfahren, kenne das auch nicht so genau. Aber irgendwie geht das.
6. Auf dem Weg zwischen Fuchstanz und Sandplacken gibt es massig gute Trails, die man hoch- bzw. runterfahren kann. Muss man einfach mal ausprobieren.
Gruß
Moi


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Ideen:
> 1. Fahr von der Hohemark zur Saalburg und von dort aus geht dann irgendwann ein Weg namens Erlebnispfad oder so ähnlich ab. Das ist ein schöner Trail zum hochfahren. Du kommst am Sandplacken raus.
> 2. Fahr vom Fuchstanz zum Roten Kreuz und dann beim Feldberg Kastell rechts hoch und den Trail an der Weilquelle hoch.
> 3. Fahr vom Fuchstanz Richtung Glaskopf, doch biege noch bevor du an der Straße bist, rechts ab und fahr die Feldbergschneise hoch, die zum kleinen Feldberg führt. Vom kleinen Feldberg kannst du dann:
> ...


? ? ? ? - dies ist eine Umfrage....


----------



## puremalt (14. August 2006)

Hi,
also meine Lieblingsart des Feldbergstürmens, "freihändiger Wheelie mit 50er-Jahre-Vaterland-Singlespeed-Rad", fehlt noch in der Liste.


----------



## Moi (14. August 2006)

@ Lucafabian:
Kannst du eigentlich lesen? Oder postet du nur, um auf mehr Beiträge zu kommen? Lies dir doch bitte mal den Beitrag von worfo k. genau durch und überlege dir dann ob du deinen Beitrag sinnvoll und richtig findest.
Klingt jetzt vielleicht krass, aber mich nerven so Leute, die nicht richtig lesen und dann irgendso komisches zeug schreiben, die das Forum nicht voranbringen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucafabian:
> Kannst du eigentlich lesen? Oder postet du nur, um auf mehr Beiträge zu kommen? Lies dir doch bitte mal den Beitrag von worfo k. genau durch und überlege dir dann ob du deinen Beitrag sinnvoll und richtig findest.
> Klingt jetzt vielleicht krass, aber mich nerven so Leute, die nicht richtig lesen und dann irgendso komisches zeug schreiben, die das Forum nicht voranbringen.



1. Ich krieg für jeden Beitrag nen Euro
2. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht
3. Rutsch mir mal den Buckel runter

Gruss


----------



## worfo k. (14. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Anzahl meiner Beiträge sind mir egal
> 2. Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht
> 3. Rutsch mir mal den Buckel runter
> 
> Gruss



Jungs, immer schön locker bleiben - sonst wird nichts aus der nächsten Bezwingung unseres Berges!  

Und am besten nie aus dem Rückenmark heraus einen Beitrag schreiben, schließlich geht's hier in erster Linie um 'nen netten Austausch rund um unser aller Hobby, oder?

Bis bald aufm Bärsch,
Worfo


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

und noch nen Euro verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moi (14. August 2006)

@ Lucafabian:
Bleib mal auf dem Boden. Man muss nicht gleich aggressiv werden, nur weil man mal kritisiert wurde. Ich habe kein Problem mit dir und will auch keins. Ich habe nur bemängelt, dass du die Beiträge in diesem Thread nicht richtig gelesen hast.
Gruß 
Moi


----------



## homburger (14. August 2006)




----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2006)

also dann, vergessen wir alles was geschrieben wurde und es herscht wieder Frieden!


Grüsse an Moi


----------



## Moi (14. August 2006)

Okay, jetzt ist wieder Friede, Freude, Eierschaukeln.
Viel Spass beim biken rund um den Feldberg!
Gruß Moi


----------



## Bierkiste (15. August 2006)

Da fehlen aber die DDD-Alternativen:

[ ] mit dem Bus rauf, mitm Fahrrad runter
[ ] von Mutti hochfahren lassen, mitm Fahrrad runter
[ ] schieben


----------



## guuuude (15. August 2006)

oder die CC alternativen 

() mim Bike hoch und mim Bus runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven76 (15. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Ideen:
> 5. Es gibt von der Hohemark einen Weg der direkt zum Sandplacken führt: Du musst die Straße überqueren, da gibt es eine Brücke und dann musst du da irgendwie hochfahren, kenne das auch nicht so genau. Aber irgendwie geht das.
> Moi



Entweder Du fährst direkt nach der Brücke die erste Abzweigung link hoch, dann als weiter gerade aus und immer dem roten Punkt folgen 

*oder* 

Du fährst die erste links hoch, an der nächsten Kreuzung recht, die nächste links an den Hinweisschildern von diesem Römerwanderweg (oder wie auch immer der heißt) entlang. Y-Kreuzung rechts steil hoch, an der nächsten Kurve links dem Hauptweg folgen. Wenn's flacher wird rechts in den mit Gras überwachsener Weg rein. Nächste T-Kreuzung rechts, direkt links und weiter geradeaus über die nächste Kreuzung. Kurz danach macht der Weg einen Knick nach rechts und es geht einen Wanderweg hoch der oben in einen netten Trail mündet. Am Ende des Trails bist Du recht kurz unterhalb des Sandplackens.... .


----------



## PaleRider (15. August 2006)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> oder die CC alternativen
> 
> () mim Bike hoch und mim Bus runter


----------



## nikolauzi (15. August 2006)

guuuude schrieb:
			
		

> oder die CC alternativen
> 
> () mim Bike hoch und mim Bus runter


Aber nur für die richtig harten, die Weicheier lassen vorher die Luft aus dem Reifen, damit's keinem so auffällt 

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (16. August 2006)

nikolauzi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur für die richtig harten, die Weicheier lassen vorher die Luft aus dem Reifen, damit's keinem so auffällt
> 
> Der Nikolauzi



noch härter: Von Mutti hochfahren lassen, Wasser ins Gesicht und aufs Trikot (als Schweißersatz), Luft aus den Reifen lassen, 1 Liter Apfelschorle trinken, kurz verschnaufen und dann mit nem Bus runter.

Als Steigerung kann man am Feldberg noch mal kurz vor dem Bus die Federgabel neu einstellen.


----------



## nikolauzi (16. August 2006)

Oder den bekannten Duathlon:
Teilweise mit dem Bus hochfahren, nur das letzte Stück vom SP aus schieben, oben dann in umgekehrter Reihenfolge wieder zurück

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Mario2511 (16. August 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:
			
		

> ? ? ? ? - dies ist eine Umfrage....


Aber eine sehr sinnvolle Antwort!!! Danke für die Beschreibung. Ich bin nämlich auf der Suche nach Touren im Taunus die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## StupidSteak (16. August 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlen aber die DDD-Alternativen:
> 
> [ ] mit dem Bus rauf, mitm Fahrrad runter
> [ ] von Mutti hochfahren lassen, mitm Fahrrad runter
> [ ] schieben




ersteres geht ja nimmer, dafür wird 2. und 3. oft benutzt, nur oft ist es der vatter der fährt 
naja, hochgeschoben/gefahren wird immer über Kronberg/Falkenstein/Fuchstanz/und dann gibts ja einige varianten da hoch zu kommen...


----------



## Moi (16. August 2006)

Sven76 schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst die erste links hoch, an der nächsten Kreuzung recht, die nächste links an den Hinweisschildern von diesem Römerwanderweg (oder wie auch immer der heißt) entlang. Y-Kreuzung rechts steil hoch, an der nächsten Kurve links dem Hauptweg folgen. Wenn's flacher wird rechts in den mit Gras überwachsener Weg rein. Nächste T-Kreuzung rechts, direkt links und weiter geradeaus über die nächste Kreuzung. Kurz danach macht der Weg einen Knick nach rechts und es geht einen Wanderweg hoch der oben in einen netten Trail mündet. Am Ende des Trails bist Du recht kurz unterhalb des Sandplackens.... .



Genau das meine ich. Das kann man auch super runterfahren. Irgendwo liegt da aber ein Baum rum. Keine Ahnung ob der noch da ist. Ich wäre das letzte mal fast reingefahren.


----------



## Little Buddha (16. August 2006)

Moi schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwo liegt da aber ein Baum rum. Keine Ahnung ob der noch da ist.



wenn wir den selben meinen isser weg 

Wie fahrt ihr auf den Feldberg? bergauf  

@Mario2511 wenn Du ne topographische Karte oder GPS hast kann ich Dir ne Handvoll ovl,s zukommen lassen.Bei Bedarf PM

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## Moi (16. August 2006)

Little Buddha schrieb:
			
		

> wenn wir den selben meinen isser weg
> 
> Wie fahrt ihr auf den Feldberg? bergauf
> 
> ...



Das letzte Mal war ich in etwa so vor 2 Monaten da, also in etwa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelbiker (19. August 2006)

ich fahr voawäatss..


----------



## cusha (20. August 2006)

ich fahr immer rückwärts, aber illegalerweise mit dem HARDTAIL auf der strasse. also passe ich wohl nicht in diese umfrage.


----------



## Marathon2004 (21. August 2006)

Bisher nur einmal mit dem Rennrad. Fahre ehr in den Odenwald / Spessart.


----------



## worfo k. (3. September 2006)

Hi moi und Sven76,



			
				Sven76 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder Du fährst direkt nach der Brücke die erste Abzweigung link hoch, dann als weiter gerade aus und immer dem roten Punkt folgen.



Genau diesem Punkt bin ich nach mois Tipp gefolgt und ich muss sagen: echt ne Hammerstrecke! Zumindest bei feuchten bis nassem Untergrund sind die steilen, ausgespühlt-verblockten Passagen (nach der 2. habe ich aufgehört zu zählen) nicht von schlechten Eltern. Aber wenn man erstmal akzeptiert hat, dass es zum Absteigen grad keine Alternative gibt... Ein wirklicher "Trainingsimpuls" wenn man sonst nur die direkten Wege via Fuchstanz fährt. 



			
				Sven76 schrieb:
			
		

> Du fährst die erste links hoch, an der nächsten Kreuzung recht, die nächste links an den Hinweisschildern von diesem Römerwanderweg (oder wie auch immer der heißt) entlang. Y-Kreuzung rechts steil hoch, an der nächsten Kurve links dem Hauptweg folgen. Wenn's flacher wird rechts in den mit Gras überwachsener Weg rein. Nächste T-Kreuzung rechts, direkt links und weiter geradeaus über die nächste Kreuzung. Kurz danach macht der Weg einen Knick nach rechts und es geht einen Wanderweg hoch der oben in einen netten Trail mündet. Am Ende des Trails bist Du recht kurz unterhalb des Sandplackens.... .



Und gibt's bei dieser Variante auch so viele verblockte Passagen?


----------

